# Gold fish broken tail..



## amdalole (May 31, 2012)

Hey. We have a pond outside with Koi and Goldfishes, I dont really know the species tho. Anyway, when they got small babys last fall, we took them inside in a tank to let them grow and we moved them out last week.

When my brothers was going to catch the last one he hit the back fin of it, and he has been looking very bad for the past week.. I'm no experienced fish owner, but when they decided to see if it lived or not I thought I would take care of it instead, and I have for the past week.

The first couple of days he was just lying in the bottom of the tank on his side, and he usually does that, except from some swimming that lasts for a couple of seconds..

First I thought I'd just leave him and have him recover, I usually feed him having he swimming inside my hand in the top of the tank, but it is hard as he struggles with holding balance etc. The main problem is feeding him, cause it takes a long time and how am I to know if he is stomach is filled or not.

It looks like his back fin is broken or something, because when he swims he "shakes" his body, and it kind of looks like his tail isnt moving as it should. It's almost like there is very little power in the fin. I googled it a little bit, and I heard that black spots could be a sign of injury or disease, and he got those but they have been disappearing and are 
almost completely gone now.

Hope you guys have some tips..I'm curious if he is paralyzed or if he will recover..
Here are some pictures, I put him in a small bowl to see if he could eat some on his own, and he is doing so the best he can. And then there is a pic of the main tank he usually is in. 

In the first picture you can see how he is lying on one side.. The bowl-water is only dirty because of some "powder" food for baby fishes.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Something like this is going to be very difficult to diagnose without actually handling the fish as physically it looks fine (however I know that it is not). Could you post a video of the fish swimming? It would also really help us if you could answer the questions here: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/diagnosis-form-read-before-you-post-61135/

If there is some kind of internal injury, the most humane thing to do might be euthanize him unless you can get a fish vet to look at him.

You should also remove the food if he doesn't eat it in 5 or so minutes. Leaving food in there longer is actually detrimental to his health.


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Even though you are worried about your fish swimming, please keep him in an aerated tank, or continually change the water. Goldfish need lots of aerated water and are great producers of waste. Goldfish do over eat, so thekoimaiden feeding suggestion is a good one.


----------



## amdalole (May 31, 2012)

Here is a video...

http://youtu.be/IeRs0qn6TK4

thank you for the replys and tips


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Always happy to help a fellow goldfish-lover! ^-^

The video is set to private. I can't see it.


----------



## amdalole (May 31, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Always happy to help a fellow goldfish-lover! ^-^
> 
> The video is set to private. I can't see it.


oh i'm sorry, its public now


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It's been doing that for a week? The fish looks very stressed. I'm betting there is some internal injuries. I hate to suggest this, but the most humane thing might be to euthanize the fish. Aquarius Aquaria - Exploring Fish Euthanasia This article contains the most humane methods. I'm really sorry. I just don't think anything can be done without seeing a fish vet. :-(


----------

